# JL Audio 500/5 Slash Amplifier



## PhatBass (Nov 23, 2009)

I came across this amp that a Family member, he let me have it at the "Family Discount" rate of 125. I havent set up my system yet(98 Accord lx).

The Amp has 2 front outputs (100Wx2) and 2 Rear outputs (25Wx2) and the Final Channel is a 250Wx1 Mono Sub Output.

Just wondering how would I use each channel, I have 2 10" Kicker and plan on purchasing some Components this month.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

makes the same amount of power at 4 ohm and 2 ohms, no sense in getting crazy. rumor has it it's underrated, never benched mine.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

The 500/5 is a great amp for an active, tri-amped, low-moderate power setup. It has really good (i.e. useful) crossovers built-in. And it's relatively small compared to most 5 channel amps. The sub channel on mine seems pretty strong for only 250w, although I'd guess it might be underpowered for 2 10's. Run your tweets HP'ed on the 25w channels (yes it's enough power), and your mid-bass BP'ed off the 100w channels.

$125 is a deal for this amp. If you decide later you want more power you shouldn't have much of a problem selling it on here for a profit, provided it works ok and isn't beat to hell.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah, 125 is a stellar price.


----------



## PhatBass (Nov 23, 2009)

The amp is in perfect cosmetic condition hope it all works when everything is connected.
Im sure its way underpowered, Im not looking for a booming system I prefer a nice SQ set-up. Imma see if I can get a set of Components off my cousin, im sure he'll let em go. The only problem is he doesnt have any crossovers all he has are the speakers, is that really a problem?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

perfect if you wanna bi-amp them, the amp has a bandpass crossover built in, it's rather versatile except is does not allow for under/overlapping.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

PhatBass said:


> The only problem is he doesnt have any crossovers all he has are the speakers, is that really a problem?


That's not a problem at all, if you set the 500/5's crossovers correctly. Exact settings will depend on the tweeter included in the components you end up with. Just remember to use the "x-10" settings for the high pass on the rear channels (25Wx2). To "play it safe" you can set the high-pass to the highest setting (I believe it's 500Hz), then switch the "x-10" on to make it 5,000Hz. This will also become the low-pass for the mids. Since the sub-channel is a little on the low-powered side, the subsonic filter is also nice. It avoids "wasting" a lot of power on the unusable low-lows.


----------

